# Clip-lowered SG+ cars



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

This thread is for a hobbyist on another board that's posted something about the Sauber C-9 Mercedes car, running on an SG+ chassis. Since Hobbytalk is one of the best places to easily post photos, I'm going to paste some in, here.

"Clip lowering" is the process of taking the "body clip" off of an SG+, G2 or G3 car and so that you can adjust how the body rides by modifiing the clip, only. You cut the "tabs" off the clip with an X-acto blade, then glue them back on with superglue...just lower on the clip. This "lowers" the body when you clip it back onto the car.

Ever notice how the C-9 rides nose-high? How about the Porsche 962 with the 4x4 lift kit appearance to it, or the rare Peugot that could fit rear tires under the front wheel wells? EVer think that the Tenoras Toyota would look so much better if it were running as low as the Jag XJR-9 does? The clip-lowering solves all this...


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

EBasil said:


> Ever notice how the C-9 rides nose-high? How about the Porsche 962 with the 4x4 lift kit appearance to it, or the rare Peugot that could fit rear tires under the front wheel wells? EVer think that the Tenoras Toyota would look so much better if it were running as low as the Jag XJR-9 does? The clip-lowering solves all this...


Yes It does probably make it run a little better. And the body does ride more realistically. Looks like a cool mod. 

Unfortunately those flame orange tires destroy any attempt at realism.

Trev


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Those flame orange tires let me see the car on black track as I'm shredding around it, heh heh!! The Circuitboard Benz is even harder to see, so I run yellow rear tires on that one.

Let the teeth gnashing begin.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sure EB.  I just use the colored tires because my eyesight has gone to h***.  rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Hey rr You see this?









How 'bout that Convert?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Goose,
Where did that come from? I need that ragtop. Damn, they look nice! 
 rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

This is not my auction. I just thought you might enjoy viewing his auctions albeit expensive.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5954240365&rd=1


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

good grief. why so expensive? it's a nice looking roadrunner body. 

Wes


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Sure EB.  I just use the colored tires because my eyesight has gone to h***.  rr


Well, that and because I GOT to show my bling.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

maximum bling, why you even put it on tan track.











Hey Ebasil sorry about that thread jacking.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

:wave: No sweat. 

I miss that tan track. We had it as a dirt oval in a door track I built for a buddy...who moved away and took the track with him. That piece was just one I used for photos, though.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

EB, those Tomy GTP bodies are awesome. I've been looking for one of the Peugeot variations for a while but they are getting hard to find and too expensive. I'd also like to find the yellow & black Taka Q Toyota and ,,, heck if I see any of these sort of cars for a reasonable price I buy 'em. This guy's web site pretty much sets the bar for GTP collections: http://mr2bob.com/ . Besides being extremely nice looking the Tomy EX series have some of the best magnets and gears that have ever shipped with the Super G+ chassis.

The colorful tires don't bother me at all for racing purposes. The racing variety of HO slots have always employed brightly colored tires, since way back in the sponge donut days. With slip-ons it's really nice to get your different sizes in different colors to keep things straight, and let the competition know what you're running.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Great link, one that I'd lost in an "event" last year. Mr Bob is where I first read about this very topic: clip-lowering. He's got the rare Kenwood and Nissan Tomy GTP cars...quite a collection! Too bad he doens't carry the clip-lowering pages, anymore: the side-by-side of the Minolta Toyota was an excellent illustration of the effect.

Oh, what the hay...I'll paste another old photo up :thumbsup: I like the Taka-Q, too!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow - and you've even got one. I recently picked up the red & white Tomy Toyota 89C-V Denso, NIP, or more accurately NIJP, which was my gottahavit car for last year. I actually found the blue & white Minolta version sitting on a peg in a hobby store mounted on a Turbo chassis. I think they slip out of RaceMasters every once in a while. The red/white Kenwood has been showing up regularly at shows NIP, but never the blue version. I've never even seen the Nissan Marches in person. I did see both GTP Feather Lite Turbos for sale, which come as a kit you have to assemble, at the Matteson show but they were too expensive. I'm like you in that I run these - with care - on my home track. I've actually got both of my Toyotas and my Jag XJR sitting on G3 chassis. They sit extremely low to the track even without clip lowering. IMHO, these are the finest examples of GTP race cars ever done on HO scale.

By the way, if you're a Porsche 956/962 (and 917, 935) fan this site has some of the nicest pictures you'll find of these cars: http://962.com/ . The menu system is kind of funky, but if you hover your mouse around the text in the middle of the big logo, around Chassis Registry, a popup menu will appear for getting to pictures of the cars. There are a fair number of pics, including some of the very classic blue/orange Gulf Porsche 917s. The 962 pics do reveal that both Tomy and Tyco did a pretty darn good job of recreating these race cars in scale form.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Goose,
> Where did that come from? I need that ragtop. Damn, they look nice!
> rr


You guys have never seen those before??
That guy has been on eBay, but I have only seen a handful of the GTX's and what-not... Mostly I think the person has been selling mod'ed JL cars on eBay.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> I've actually got both of my Toyotas and my Jag XJR sitting on G3 chassis. They sit extremely low to the track even without clip lowering. IMHO, these are the finest examples of GTP race cars ever done on HO scale.


I agree, although I have two of my Toyota's clip-lowered for looks. I think, but don't remember, that the Taka-Q is one of them. My Minolta is for sure. That's just a very slight lowering, unlike what's required for the Peugot or the 962's. The XJR is just dialed in low and loose out of the box! When we used to regularly race this class, we had to mandate the presence of the rear wing on the Jags, to keep things reasonable (and you can run your 962 w/o).


----------

